# Regarding a recent thread on "timewasters"



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

hi there all,

a member recently posed his opinion on another member "wasting" his time, saying he will buy something then messed about to end up doin nothing

well i think there should be a forum "law" on this, as ebay, a comittment when buying and selling

as i have had this happen to me also from an established member on here, "sold" me something on here, and i made big arrangements to go and collect it which was miles from where i am, i also organised a painter, organised time off work etc etc etc etc onlt to be messed about for nearly 3 weeks with the most lame pathetic excuses ever

im sure myself and the other guy who posted recently are not the only ones that have been F**KED about by messers

its people like those that dont have the balls to come clean asap that cause potential unessercary situations, if i had lived nearer the guy that done it to me then i would have been on his doorstep teaching him a valuable lesson in why not to F**K people about, some of us take exteme offence by this type of behaviour :wink:

HMMMmm thats my rant for the day 

cheers

lee


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

If you fool me once, then you're a fool

If you fool me twice, then I'm a fool.

I guess we should all keep this little ditty in mind as we go about our lives.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i hear ya matey, but.........

if someones offering to buy, or sell and you want it etc how do you stop the "messin" of the other person ? especially wen there are many miles in between etc :? :? :? :?

hence why i reckon it would be a good idea to set a rule or something like on ebay, once agreed then its committed?

if you want to buy it, BUY IT
if you want to sell it , SELL IT !!

wouldnt be so bad if they were local, there ARE ways of satisfaction :wink:

but sods law there are normally hundreds of miles involved 

lee


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I agree that it can sometimes be difficult to spot a tosser.

I reckon that 95% of people are normal, friendly honest human beings and 5% are tossers.

Of those 5%, half are tossers due to incompetence.you have to feel sorry for them, because they carry their tosserness around with them everywhere they go. What a sad life!

The other half of the 5% are malicious tossers. They can carry on being malicious tossers for quite a while. However sooner or later a bigger malicious tosser stamps on them and squashes them flat. Rough justice, I guess.

Us normal 95% guys have good days and bad days. But one thing is certain, in a year's time both you and the other guy (Saw-baw) will have all but forgotten the incidents. However the tossers, who failed to perform, will still be tossers and you can't take that away from them.

Be glad that you're who you are.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If the above is all factual then what's stopping you from naming names?

It might be a warning to others and at least will get it out in the open.

Oh and it's fun to sit on the sidelines and watch


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> If the above is all factual then what's stopping you from naming names?
> 
> It might be a warning to others and at least will get it out in the open.
> 
> Oh and it's fun to sit on the sidelines and watch


lol, well i would but he is a popular member on here and my ONE incident with him wont carry the weight wen so many think highly of him, i would rather keep him nameless.

or more to the point i would rather something be done on here t secure "deals" rather than this sort of thing hapening to others


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

There often seems to be an assumption that because you are buying from "the forum" then there is a peace of mind factor. How many times have I heard that buying a forum car is a guarantee to buy a well cared for motor? Bollox - most people here are enthusiasts and have driven their car enthusiastically. Many other cars advertised here are from "unknown" forum members. 
This place has no more peace of mind than EBay or a car boot sale.

There are good people and not so good people on "the forum" - Buyer (or seller) Beware!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Legally if two people on a forum (just like anywhere else) have made an agreement to exchange goods for a said consideration then you have an enforcable contract. So, in your situation if someone had agreed to sell you something and then didn't you can sue for breach of contract. If you had incurred costs as a result of the abortive sale you can recover those.

People just rely on the fact that it's probably in the 'too-hard-to-do' box.

On another forum I'm active on items are regularly bought and sold and there seem to have been relatively few problems. There are no stated rules and it tends to work well on nothing more than common sense and courtesy. It's not too much to ask, is it?


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, it is a pain when people don't complete a deal especially when you went to soo much trouble to work it out. I have bought 4 items in the past couple of weeks and have had no problems yet. I just wish people could be up front e.g. if you have decided not to sell an item then let the other person know and vice versa if you decide not to buy something then let the seller know asap to avoid the recent pissed off thread.

For me its the twats who put things up for sale and then don't ever respond to fucking PM's if you don't want to sell it then don't put it on the fucking *for sale *forum :evil: Ah I feel better now  I love the flame room


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

We'er not selling fucking houses here :? just get over it!
Hardly worth a witch hunt now is for christ sake :?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> We'er not selling fucking houses here :? just get over it!
> Hardly worth a witch hunt now is for christ sake :?


and yr input gains wot exactly ? its fuckwits like you with your attitude that we are all speaking about :evil:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > We'er not selling fucking houses here :? just get over it!
> ...


Hardly and personal attacks are not called for either in these rooms. I'm fully entitled to my opinion as you are :?

I have bought and sold here many times and occasionally people get drawn in (it happened to me when selling here) to a point where people feel uneasy pulling out so just sit on it.

Like i said it's not worth a witch hunt or trying to humiliate someone over when they probably feel bad anyway and you end up making yourself looking a twat in the process :?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


if you slowed down and read wot i have actually wrote then you will see at NO time was i goin to name and shame !

and i dont intend or ever have made myself look a TWAT, as you put it, mainly due to the fact that i have high morals and principals, hence my thread !

and i dont see you insinuating that what i think is important, and probably many others, as something to "just get over" !!!

so a "persoanl" attack as you feel the need to entitle my reply is justified based upon your action and re action to this thread


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Hardly worth a witch hunt now is for christ sake

Bit unfair.... he went out of his way to say he wasn't on a witch hunt


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Do you love yourself a bit Lee?

go on admit it


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

s3_lurker said:


> >Hardly worth a witch hunt now is for christ sake
> 
> Bit unfair.... he went out of his way to say he wasn't on a witch hunt


exactly, thanks mate for seeing the fact that i was not goin to persue that line


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Do you love yourself a bit Lee?
> 
> go on admit it


you come to that clever assumption based on the fact i speak WITH thinking ? cos as far as i can see there isnt anything else that can justify such a well thought of comment ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


You don't have to simply by posting and the fact there is a locked thread below this one doesn't take a rocket scientist to see :?

I didn't say you look a twat although ....(no i wont go there) :wink:

Maybe you should read the TC of the Forum and you will see that no personal attacks are allowed, before you go trying to introduce new Tc's :wink:

One more point this should of been posted in the News section not in the flame room, by doing this here you are basically witch hunting whether or not your reasons were justified or not :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:wink: 

I am thoughtless forgive me


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


surely for something to be persoal it has to be adressed to a certain person ?

secondly i do hope you were trying to be light hearted with your "I didn't say you look a twat although ....(no i wont go there) " comment cos if you feel like getting personal on that level then it shall be done mate :evil: 
dont go taking the piss in that way mate !!!! wrong move i WILL assure you


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> :wink:
> 
> I am thoughtless forgive me


sadly im not the forgiving type :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> surely for something to be persoal it has to be adressed to a certain person ?





> its fuck wits like you with your attitude that we are all speaking about


Sorry wasn't that aimed at me :roll:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > :wink:
> ...


Group hug?

I can see your point about wankers making and breaking promises over the internet, but in my view, thats all the internet is.
Its a tool for tools.

Dont let it get to ya, lifes too fuckin short.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> > surely for something to be persoal it has to be adressed to a certain person ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes THAT was aimed at you, and justified also based on yr response to my thread ! by saying get over it, your implying that i, or we are over reacting and bein unessercary, that too is personal dont you think ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Someone with sense at last :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


i see your point, but the heat coming from this thread now, is not wot i was first initiallising, it has come from the responses, do you not think ?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


sense at last, where was your sense from your first attack at insinuating i was over reacting with my thread ?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

luciferlee said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > > surely for something to be persoal it has to be adressed to a certain person ?
> ...


So just because someone doesn't hold the same views as you or others it makes them a fuck wit :roll: You really aren't doing yourself any favours.
I'm entitled to my opinion juts like everyone else here, and if you want to take that personally then so be it but it was juts my opinion and not aimed at anyone particular


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


again, i see your point, but if people thought before they acted, then this thread would, or could have been a desirable disscusion, instead of certain people deciding to change the formation of its direction !


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

jonah said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


so you really think by saying to me "get over it" in the manner that you did was and IS a mature approach and doin YOU some favours ?

and your "view" as you put it was justified considerign the thread ? your that much of a negative person that instead of aidng the thread, you turn it to this ?

ask yourself, did you REALLY need to say what you said, did what you said help in anyway or hinder, was it positive feed back or negative?

and i see you chose to ignore my pointing out to yourself the commnet you chose "not to go into "? that was A GOOD COMMENT TO MAKE WAS IT? AGAIN , HOW WAS THAT DOIN YOU A FAVOUR ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

should of been posted in a different section then :roll: It's only because it's here that it's drifted off topic :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

luciferlee said:


> if people thought before they acted, then this thread would, or could have been a desirable disscusion, instead of certain people deciding to change the formation of its direction !


  :wink:

I just like to wind people up from time to time, makes the forum far more interesting


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

This site is renowned for it. You've been here long enough to know better.

You can guarantee that if i posted i have a 10 inch dick, and i think its the biggest on the site, 3 days later and 2000 replies someone on here would have a 70ft dick and the thread would be about someones friends gran who had a penis growing out of her neck.

The threads often go astray, and half the stuff on here has me in stitches.

I took it personally once, and now i see the humour in it and what its all about, i could no longer give a fuck.

To be honest, the flame room is the funniest bit on the site, see it that way and you'll be a happier man.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

maybe its me then, but things like this piss me off cos if we was in a bar, a room, a meet or anywhere in real life then most people wouldnt say what they say to peoples faces like for example this thread, and THAT fucks me off, so easy to be cocky and say whatever thru a computer !


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> maybe its me then, but things like this piss me off cos if we was in a bar, a room, a meet or anywhere in real life then most people wouldnt say what they say to peoples faces like for example this thread, and THAT fucks me off, so easy to be cocky and say whatever thru a computer !


I think you've finally got it my dear boy.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> This site is remowned for it. You've been here long enough to know better.
> 
> You can guarantee that if i posted i have a 10 inch dick, and i think its the biggest on the site, 3 days later and 2000 replies someone on here would have a 70ft dick and the thread would be about someones friends gran who had a penis growing out of her neck.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: now you mention it my gran does have a penis growing out her neck :wink:

seriously tho yes i agree, but as i just said in my post just before this, what gets me is the braveness from guys who sit behind a PC , come face to face and always a different story, i know :wink:

still laughing at your post DU03 NAN :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

seriously tho yes i agree, but as i just said in my post just before this, what gets me is the braveness from guys who sit behind a PC , come face to face and always a different story, i know :wink:

Think you may be mistaking bravado for braveness there Lee.... all hot air & bluster, but seriously (& with respect & kindness) get over it - you've had a very justified vent, that is what the flame room's for, now let 'the tosser' go & put your energy into something that can make you happier, why? simple: 'the tosser' ain't worth the energy your affording him... whoever he is he's probably not spending that much time feeling bad about you or what happened, your feelings are really only impacting on you, so you're taking his actions out on yourself....

One of the best lines I ever heard that made me really think of what the expression "don't let him/her/them bother you" really meant went something like:

"I bet people like me really piss you off"
reply: ".........I suppose if I even cared enough to bother to stop & think about you, you might...."

classic......! 

enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend - I'm helping coope paint his calipers later.....


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

mrs coope said:


> seriously tho yes i agree, but as i just said in my post just before this, what gets me is the braveness from guys who sit behind a PC , come face to face and always a different story, i know :wink:
> 
> Think you may be mistaking bravado for braveness there Lee.... all hot air & bluster, but seriously (& with respect & kindness) get over it - you've had a very justified vent, that is what the flame room's for, now let 'the tosser' go & put your energy into something that can make you happier, why? simple: 'the tosser' ain't worth the energy your affording him... whoever he is he's probably not spending that much time feeling bad about you or what happened, your feelings are really only impacting on you, so you're taking his actions out on yourself....
> 
> ...


hope the calliper painting goes well mate, did mine a while ago, looks loads better

lee


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend - I'm helping coope paint his calipers later..... [/quote]

hope the calliper painting goes well mate, did mine a while ago, looks loads better

lee[/quote]

Aw sh*t, thought I'd spelt it wrong!! 

But I won't blame my dylexia, just the fact that I'm a girly girl & hadn't got a clue, & I mean absolutely no direspect to any other forum girlies who can spell callipers (got it right that time  ), know what they are, how they work or how to change them for that matter, I just know that my lovely Hubby Coope wants his a fab shade of red & wants me to help him cause my hands are steadier than his...... think I'll paint my toes to match later - how's THAT for a declaration of lurve?! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello!


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

.......are you SURE that's not a rover...... :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't give a flying fuck really.

It's got 4 wheels, gets me from B to A and looks better than the car in your sig pic! :?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> I don't give a flying fuck really.
> 
> It's got 4 wheels, gets me from B to A and looks better than the car in your sig pic! :?


You sound pissed off.....? It's very shiny! I actually think it looks lovely.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

And there proves my point about threads going astray.
Everyone having a nice wank holiday>?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> And there proves my point about threads going astray.
> Everyone having a nice wank holiday>?


 :lol: :lol: Agreed! Half the fun of reading some threads that go astray is the funny/interesting things that they lead to that have no relevance to the original topic at all except the meanderings of thought......

... right, I'm off now to finish off the roast beef I'm cooking the family for dinner.....


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

I can see a squirrel out my window.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Yum!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

mrs coope said:


> Yum!


Thought you were cooking?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > Yum!
> ...


Was..... [smiley=chef.gif] finished it, dished up, family ate, me included; hence Yum, Coope's just doing the washing up (ok, the rinsing & stacking in the dishwasher to be precise) & had just passed me a rather large glass of red...... no wonder I love him so much! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ...... I'm wasting time in here (pun totally intended - back on topic :wink: ) pretty much a pleasant sundy afternoon - except it's monday early evening but let's not split hairs.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mrs coope said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a flying fuck really.
> ...


Life pisses me off but there you go!! :?

It is shiny, so thank you for noticing. I wouldn't go as far as saying it's lovely. My TT was 'lovely'. This is a poor substitute!


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


Poor bunny! Try whistling "always look on the bright side" - makes me crack up every time!! :lol: 
Pleasure for noticing the shine - (hard not to to be honest...) as for the lovely bit, ok you got me; I was just trying to be nice  
So what happened to the TT? :? Why for you not have one now, oh pissed off one...?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bankrupted!


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Bankrupted!


O FOOK!


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

what a thread

to be honest there nothing you can do with timewasters except name and shame them, which i done

some forums with buy and sell sections have a trader rating system so when a deal is done you can leave a rating or comment about the deal

i think the rules are too relaxed on the buy and sell, any tom dick and harry can sign up and sell stuff with their first post, people selling new goods for profit ie consoles

bmwland forum only allow you to use the buy and sell section if you are a contributer financially


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

you should name and shame him, people that do this deserve it, i would not give a stuff who they were or how highly regarded they were

no more mr nice guy :twisted:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Bankrupted!


Fookin tt`s do that to you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Good thread this.

To the original poster: Lee can you tell me where you got that shirt and those shades. Your look is the one I'm trying to master myself.

Can you tell me how many hours a day you have to work to perfect that pose? And is there anything specific you think about to keep focused while you're staring menacingly into the distance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Carlos said:


> Good thread this.
> 
> To the original poster: Lee can you tell me where you got that shirt and those shades. Your look is the one I'm trying to master myself.
> 
> ...


shades are moschino, shirt is hugo boss and i spend 23 hours 59 mins a day trying to concentrate to get that serious pose just so

the thing that keeps me focused while menacingly staring into the distance is how much satisfcation i get out of kicking arse in life, especially to people in need :lol: :lol: :wink:

hope that helps?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Good thread this.
> ...


you mean people in nedd of an arse kicking then? :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

indeed i do


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you wouldnt mean timewasters by any chance would ya? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

beat the mofo's to a pulp :twisted:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> you wouldnt mean timewasters by any chance would ya? :lol: :lol:


timewasters and lots of other types   

plenty in this world who would do better for a little "persuasion" :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Can't understand why youve never been to a LEEK meet before Lee,you'd fit in so well mate!  :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

wots with the LEEK meet then ? not been to any meet yet to be honest


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> wots with the LEEK meet then ? not been to any meet yet to be honest


Most of the lads are from essex! 
Last month - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=84424
This month - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=86736

Pop along mate


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

hmmmm yr not insuiting my "aggression" is essex based are you young man ? :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > you wouldnt mean timewasters by any chance would ya? :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: What do you do with yourself when your not sat there seething Lee?
I knew you'd get dragged back into this thread.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


lol  my relaxed time is when im training, other than that here i am sat here seething :wink:

i bite easy on here hey , but its all fun :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> hmmmm yr not insuiting my "aggression" is essex based are you young man ? :lol:


Possibly! :lol: :wink: We need a good replacement for a similar guy that used to visit us from essex  :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

thehornster said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm yr not insuiting my "aggression" is essex based are you young man ? :lol:
> ...


lol  theres loads of shaved headed tatooed guys about, i would worry i might not be up to standard [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > luciferlee said:
> ...


Wouldn't know about the guys tattoo's 

But heres a pic from last month :lol: :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

no problem then, i reckon i could squeeze in there and blend in lovely jubby


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

[/quote]

That looks like a testicle convention.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


>


That looks like a testicle convention.[/quote]

What a load of bollocks.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no problem then, i reckon i could squeeze in there and blend in lovely jubby


Pop along Renton72 and I need some new training tips









hopefully we will end up like this!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


>


Blimey!! im a long way off looking like that!!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Those vindaloos each month don't help :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

lol, well i can help you with tips and regimes etc but im afraid it wont include all the rubies :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

luciferlee said:


> lol, well i can help you with tips and regimes etc but im afraid it wont include all the rubies :wink:


Bugger...... chicken tikka and boiled rice it is then :? :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

dont say that, ive just got in from training and im starving 

i could murder a curry or someting yummy, instead i have my plain chicken brest in a wrap


----------

